# Solved: Need new, cheap PC fast. Your advice?



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

My dear old Dell (Windows XP) is showing signs of crashing after almost 9 years of service. I've vaccuumed her, cleaned her files, run her as clean as I could. Even installed a new harddrive myself a year after I bought her, with the help of Dell's India crew. SO. . . I'm a writer and use Word for my manuscripts. I also use Dreamweaver and maintain three websites. I use Microsoft Picture It program to manipulate images for my websites. I don't do music on my computer, but quite a few photos. Lots of time on the internet.

I'm self-taught. Computer literate but not fluent. Can't afford an Apple. Know my PC like the back of my hand. WORD is my life. I'm a girl, so this is to me, like a child, not a machine.

Plus I'm poor as hell right now. My husband and I are starting a new business. . .

Dell has an Inspiron 570MT on sale for 529.99. Includes Windows 7, 2.9 GHz, 1.5 M, 3 C. 2 yr basic service, and 2 mo. McAfee Security Center.

Any insight will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Need one with or without a monitor ???
I'm reading that Microsoft Picture It is obsolete and doesn't Work in Windows 7.

I might suggest the freeware Irfanview to replace it with.
There are many good freeware Image Viewers .. and Editors

I do not recommend installing any security system that comes bundled in a computer.
You can usually buy them at a store .. and get the disc cheaper.
If they were really good and worth the price .. They wouldn't have to use marketing ploys.
There's also some good freeware choices ... Avast and AVG seem to be very popular.

I usually do my shopping Here


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, noyb. Nope. Just got new monitor from my stepdad when he upgraded. Thanks for the info on the freeware Photo Editors, although Picture It is like second nature now I've used it so much. So I can't upload it from the XP setup? Bummer.

I've been using AVG on my current computer, but it seems very very slow, if not thorough. I wonder if I can transfer it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You got me curious .. And I found your Dell at Dell's site.
I couldn't tell what speed Ram it had or if it had dual optical drives.

I've tried to assemble a similar HP ..
added the second optical DVD reader for $20 .. (Would one DVD reader/writer be enough ??)
added the 2 year in home support for $55 .. (Would the standard 1 yr warranty be enough ??)
and came up with the attached for $526


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I find AVG Fast ... That's why I use it ... But I usually disable parts of it.
W7 didn't like the resident shield .. Really slowed everything down
I could get Norton for free from my ISP .. But I've used the Norton Snail before 

I use Irfanview as my default Viewer n Editor .. But when I need more editing power .. I jump to Photoshop.
I'm on XP right now .. but my W7 computer is setup the same


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

We used to get McCaffee for free from my Comcast ISP ...
So, I got on the forum and asked for opinions ... 
The general answer was .. "It's slow" ... so I stayed with AVG.
Maybe that's why they switched to Norton ???

I'm fully backed up with Imaging .. So I don't worry much about getting hit.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

I"ll check the file you attached. I went to your HP link and liked the snazzy all in one model. I only need one DVD/CD port if it can read and record. My stepdad could lend me his Photoshop install but it's so complicated! I'd hate to have to learn a new program when I need just basic tasks. PictureIt was so simple. But I'll check out Irfanview.

I have the full AVG virus/spyware deal (not the freeware.) It is great, just slow on my current computer. Literally paralyzes it until the scans and updates are done. Now to check your package. . .


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I Never Schedule anything .. AVG updates when I tell it to.
Very rarely .. Do I even scan for a virus .. Maybe when a good TV show comes on and I'm not going to be using my computer 

How many gigs of personal data do you have stored in your computer ??


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

That HP sounds great. If I were to add Office Pro (with Outlook etc) it would be about the same as the Dell model I was looking at -- at least in price. So why do you recommend the HP? 

My Dell crashed a week after the 1-yr warranty expired. So I'm superstitious about the 1-yr. I installed a new harddrive and then it lasted 8 more years.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

You should avoid McAfee. Heavy footprint on your system, and there are better free alternatives. You can certainly transfer the AVG...or, just download a new copy.

Have you considered building a computer? You could build something with quite adequate performance for the price of the Dell you are looking at. You might even save a few $$$ doing this, though you wouldn't save much.

The advantages of doing this are that you could install a clean copy of Win7 (or any other OS you wanted), and you would have a disk for that OS. You wouldn't get buried under shovelware the way you will with that Dell or with an HP, or any other brand.

You will be able to choose just the performance you need on a per-component basis, rather than taking what they give you in a standard package.

You also will have an available incremental upgrade path for years, permitting you to replace only the component that needs replacing (rather than the entire system), which leads to substantial cost savings over time.

The disadvantages of doing this are that you have to shop for components, then put it together. If you make a mistake and fry a part, it is on you. You won't have a manufacturer's warranty on the system, though you will have that warranty on each component.

It is something to consider...


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Disk Management says: 74.50 GB NTFS "Healthy System" Is that the right place to find it? It says 62.06 GB Free Space. I know I don't use much of my memory. It's the Virtual Memory I always am short of.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Jiml8, I love this idea-- especially the part of not shoveling anything I don't need into my new computer-- but fear I'm not savvy enough to do it, nor do I know a place I would trust. I've just moved, but if I hadn't I might have returned to Computer Geek in Oceanside CA where I bought my router, monitor etc. But you make a good case! I may ponder it before the dark day comes. The Dell/HP route seems so simple.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Right Click on the C drive > choose properties ...
Anything more than about 10>15 gig Used Space is personal Data.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> My Dell crashed a week after the 1-yr warranty expired. So I'm superstitious about the 1-yr. I installed a new harddrive and then it lasted 8 more years.


I always replace the original HDD ... and get a better one.
This way .. I have the original for a backup.
Any communication with HP .. They will probably tell you to perform a fresh install.
I switch back to the original HD and say OK .. now what ??

Last week a friend of mine got a new HP .. and brought it to me.
I installed a New HDD with a 5year warranty .. Cloned the system over ..
He now has two HDDs .. He can boot to the original if the new one crashes or gets corrupted till I can get to it and fix it


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

12.3 GB used.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's almost nothing.
AVG scans should be reasonably quick .. You have very little space used for personal data.
If you had something like 20 gig or more on top of the 12 .. it would take a lot longer


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Noyb said:


> Last week a friend of mine got a new HP .. and brought it to me.
> I installed a New HDD with a 5year warranty .. Cloned the system over ..
> He now has two HDDs .. He can boot to the original if the new one crashes or gets corrupted till I can get to it and fix it




Well, if you were my friend, I'd have a perfect computer! It's rough just knowing enough to get by and doing this all by self-teaching. If I were to build my own computer-- which makes sense since I don't need the keyboard or monitor or printer-- and installing my own Windows 7 and programs is cool-- then what are the right specs to look for? That's what throws me. The technical stuff.

I don't watch movies on my PC. Don't download music or have an Ipod. It's all just photos and words for me. However, my new PC may have to work as our new business computer-- Excel, Quicken etc.

All yall are angels.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> ISo why do you recommend the HP?


It's also easier to get information about an HP .. as compared to a Dell.
Such as .. I couldn't tell from Dell's site what the computer specs really were.
To me, This is an indication of the quality of engineering.

I've also spent my working years operating thousands of dollars worth of HP equipment.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Your requirements are easy to satisfy since you aren't going to need huge amounts of performance.

This combo from Newegg, for instance, would give you performance that you would find to be awesome compared to what you have currently, and would retain a significant degree of upgradeability for quite awhile. I personally like AMD chips because you get more bang from the buck than you do from Intel, but there are similar bundles available for Intel chips.

This bundle, which is just an example, gives you a low-end version of a high-end processor, a very decent motherboard with built in sound and video, enough RAM, and a Western Digital hard drive with enough capacity.

All you need beyond this is case, power supply (don't buy a cheap one), and an optical drive. Also, of course, you need to purchase your operating system but you can purchase an OEM copy since you are building a system and this saves a lot of $$$ over retail price. I deployed Windows 7 Professional about 4 months back in a virtual machine as part of a major systems upgrade, and it cost me $150. I also recently had to purchase Office 2007 Pro to support a client's needs, and I was able to find it as an online download for $140 or so (I forget...).



vidamasvida said:


> Well, if you were my friend, I'd have a perfect computer! It's rough just knowing enough to get by and doing this all by self-teaching. If I were to build my own computer-- which makes sense since I don't need the keyboard or monitor or printer-- and installing my own Windows 7 and programs is cool-- then what are the right specs to look for? That's what throws me. The technical stuff.
> 
> I don't watch movies on my PC. Don't download music or have an Ipod. It's all just photos and words for me. However, my new PC may have to work as our new business computer-- Excel, Quicken etc.
> 
> All yall are angels.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Your advice means the world. thanks. lots of good questions to ask HP and Dell. I was prejudiced against HP because of Carly Fiorina, but then they did boot her.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

jiml8 said:


> This combo from Newegg, for instance, would give you performance that you would find to be awesome compared to what you have currently, and would retain a significant degree of upgradeability for quite awhile. I personally like AMD chips because you get more bang from the buck than you do from Intel, but there are similar bundles available for Intel chips.


JimL8, you're a sweetie, but when I clicked on that link and saw those naked parts, I freaked. I'm just too old, too Left Brain for the component route. I can't even figure out the basic specs I need, because I still don't know the difference in RAM, memory, virtual memory, gigs, motherboard. . .


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For about the same price .. 
You can get about the same thing assembled, checked out and with a warranty.
For usage you mentioned .. This one is probably good ... 
I just picked out the price range you were looking at .. to compare to the Dell


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> JimL8, you're a sweetie, but when I clicked on that link and saw those naked parts, I freaked. I'm just too old, too Left Brain for the component route. I can't even figure out the basic specs I need, because I still don't know the difference in RAM, memory, virtual memory, gigs, motherboard. . .


=))

That's the other side of it; you'd have to put it together.

Here is another combo from newegg that is quite a bit less money. With this combo, you could assemble a whole functioning system for around $325. It wouldn't be as upgradeable, but it would work quite adequately for years.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Notice that the Newegg combos don't include the operating system ..
which will be an extra cost


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Notice that the Newegg combos don't include the operating system ..
> which will be an extra cost


Actually the second combo I showed DOES include the OS, which is why I showed it.

That said, building isn't for everyone, and OP indicated a lot of fear at the prospect. I understand that.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You're right .. I see it now







I may build my next one .. 
If I can put XP in it.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

all of this is good info. i plan to study it this weekend, so that when my baby crashes, I'm ready. The homework will be done. Is it possible to still buy XP?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Newegg still shows XP Home Edition as available.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> Is it possible to still buy XP?


I don't think you can get it in a computer anymore.
Dell used to provide it an an extra cost.
I know several who were getting HP business refurbs to get XP .. But they may be all gone now.
You can buy the operating system .. But it's very difficult to put it in a newer Computer.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

over the last 15 years I've learned how to DO things on/with my computer, but not HOW it all works. Forgive a few stupid questions: From what you said, my computer has plenty of memory so that's not my problem. My problem (on old computer) appears to be processing speed. Is that what makes everything slow-slow-slow? Like the AVG functions that paralyze my system, and turning it on in the morning? (I've done all those things that are supposed to make it start up faster, but hasn't worked.)

Also, why do I run out of virtual memory every day and the processes run slower and slower as day runs on?

And why does my computer --sound-- like hamsters are in it, running things? When I do alot of things at once, it makes more noise and grinds as if straining? How can those tech things inside the tower make a noise?

So in shopping for a new computer, what are specs to look for. RAM is memory? What is the spec for processing speed?

(Good news about the XP, which would mean I could keep my PictureIt and know my Dreamweaver would still work on new computer. UNLESS W7 is that much better. . .and worth the full upgrade.)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Get W7 Ultimate or Better .. And you can install and run XP in a virtual mode .. for free.
haven't played with it much .. But it seems like a hassle.
You might also be able to run Picture-it .. In XP compatibility mode .. But not sure if this will work.

Personally, I don't think W7 is better .. (for the usage you've mentioned) .. Just a lot different.

You don't have much choice .. Get a new W7 computer .. And go back to school ..
We'll be here to help with the education.
You may also have to dump Picture-it .. and switch .. I'd suggest Adobe Elements for the advance editing .. and Irfanview.
Sounds like we do about the same work .. One of these days, I may have to learn Dreamweaver.

Sound's like your old XP computer needs a fresh install of XP.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

RE: HPp6500z

On my own, this is what I configured. What do you think, Noyb? What about that dual-core processor? Is that something I could use? It says it doesn't work with all software? I guess I just want F-A-S-T.

Also, would this be wireless and work with my current Netgear router?

And could I do Skipe? I didn't see anything about a microphone, just the possible webcam.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

my image insert didn't work. here's the computer I picked:

http://www.sparkleball.com/p6500z.htm

thanks for advice. you're right. just starting up a new business doesn't leave a lot of time for learning a new computer. timing. . .


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

wow. so I could save all my data. uninstall windows, and reinstall? might that continue life of my computer?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't repair computers .. Don't know how 
But I've brought many back from the grave with a new HDD and a fresh install of Windows.
That'll fix anything .. other than a hardware failure.

Did you call 1-888-999-4747 .. And ask about Office 2010 ??
Do you get the disc .. and can you Move it to a new computer if/when needed ??
If you used OCR scanning in Office (MODI) .. You will loose it in 2010 .. M$ moved it to One Note.

For what you're needing .. your choice looks OK .. maybe a little overkill


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

So go with processer you chose? Just want to be able to multitask without the hamsters having to overwork.

Before I order I'll ask if the Office2010 is transferable. 

I do not use OCR scanning (I don't think.) I had an Epson scanner that just died. Will be buying new scanner as well.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A dual core should be all you need ...
My Main computer .. (not my newest one) .. has an older Intel Dual core.
I have twin wide screens and I'm not afraid of multitasking across twin desktops.
Haven't run into a hamster limit yet.

You mentioned using Outlook ... That's good since W7 doesn't come with a mail app.

Not sure if you're used to Office 2007 or 2010 .. But M$ has moved everything to a ribbon ..
And you may have to learn it all over .. (Also)

Just for you, I booted to my W7 computer ... Office 2010 shots attached


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> It says it doesn't work with all software? I guess I just want F-A-S-T.


You mean where it says this ...


> Not all customers or software applications will benefit from the use of a 64 bit processor or the use of a dual core processor.


This just means that you won't see an improvement unless you are running the newer 64bit software ..
And there's not many of them anyway.

Not too sure I would have bumped up to the +$60 processor ..
for multitasking .. I probably would have increased the RAM

If you're going to get a new Printer/Scanner .. 
You might want to add accessories and get a F4480 for +$40


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Noyb~ the screenshots took my breath away. This old dog gonna hafta learn alotta new tricks. urggg.

But I like the system you designed for me. I'm sold on HP. Thank you. I'll let you know when I get it. I may reinstall my XP just to see what happens.

Three last questions. Will I be able to Skype on it? And I didn't see the RAM on it. Did you increase it for me? Will all my old Word docs work on Office 10?????? (Not to mention my Dreamweaver MX working with W7.)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't know about skype ... Don't see why not.
Old Docs will work.

I bumped the Ram (Memory) up to 4 gig ..
Switch to List View (upper right corner) .. makes it easier to navigate with the scroll wheel.

If you're going to hang out here at TSG much .. You might want an Avatar .. Attached
I picked out some of the "UFO's" I liked ... And I thought they were for holding Pepsi only 

Did you do all that in Dreamweaver .. I'm impressed


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*Here's* some Skype <> W7 discussions
*Here's* some Dreamweaver <> W7 discussions.

Which Dreamweaver do you have ??
Did you get Photoshop with it ??


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Noyb said:


> Did you do all that in Dreamweaver .. I'm impressed
> View attachment 176089


Aw, you're very kind. See, I feel like since I can teach myself to build a website I should be able to understand my computer. But maybe not. I don't have photoshop, but my stepdad does. It's a lot to learn along with all the rest. His is Elements8 which I've heard is not good. That's why I've liked PictureIt. It's very simple and good enough.

I'll check those threads. Thank YOU!

And finally, I think I'll add a Flash Drive to my total when I order. What do you think?

And I'll definitely pick an avatar. . .


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you like the avatar I attached above .. Just copy it.

His is Elements8 which I've heard is not good.
You hear Wrong .. For what you're doing, it's as good as Photoshop.

And finally, I think I'll add a Flash Drive to my total when I order. What do you think?
I don't see a Flash Drive ?? ... Do you mean a portable media drive.
Either way .. My answer is *NO*.

There's Better and Cheaper ways to *Make* an external Hard drive.

If you've installed a Hard Drive .. Then it's easy to Make your Own.
This is *MUCH* better than getting a preassembled


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

The Photoshop Elements 8 is fine. Just some glitches we've run into, but it's very timeconsuming to learn. I know I can, just would rather spend energy elsewhere. So that's an option.

By the Flash Drive I meant those little handheld thingies you can plug in and back up computer with.
I just want easiest, fastest way to back up computer, especially since I'll be using it for new business documents.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How many Gigs ????
HP's accessories are usually over priced .. and the lower end of the quality scale.
I'd pick one out from *Here* .. and I'd probably spend a little more to get a faster one.

Sparkles look good on you .. I'm going to look, I think we have some Christmas LEDs left over


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For example ... a quick shopping trip to Newegg ..
I found This 4 gig .. and This 8 gig .. with speed ratings


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Another option .. Your HP will come with a memory card reader.
You might like a Mem card instead of a USB flash Drive for backups.
*Here's* some I've sorted by ratings.
These usually have better speed ratings that are listed.

I don't like networking .. and usually use a mem card to move files between computers .. and short term backup


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

A Memory Card moves files from one computer to next?? I still be using CD's. I guess I need to be hanging out with the right folks.  

I've learned alot, Nyob. You realize, don't you, that all this patience, good work and free help is earning you a place in heaven?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vidamasvida said:


> A Memory Card moves files from one computer to next ??


It helps if all the computers have built in card readers ... Mine do .. 
And if you want a permanent backup copy on CD or DVD.

I had trouble with networking once ... Nortons fault .. Never tried again.
Now, If my wife wants to Network something to me from her computer ... She Emails it.
One computer lesson covered two applications


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

The system you've spec'ced out will do just fine for what you are doing. It will also have the capacity to go into the future for awhile before it becomes obsolete.

There are substantial advantages to having a dual core processor; that is not a problem for you. Most software cannot take advantage of the parallelism that this makes possible, but that is not an issue because the operating system can take advantage of it, so you will find your system to be more responsive even when busy because of the dual core.

XP mode in Win7 is available in Win7 Pro and higher. You don't need ultimate, which comes with stuff you'll never use. Reportedly the XP Pro mode in Win7 is a complete XP virtual environment. I have Win7 Pro here, but I have it running in a virtual machine and since I have no need for the XP mode, I haven't installed it. I just fire up a Win 2000 or Win XP virtual machine when I need those operating systems. My main environment is Linux.

Win7 is pretty nice but it needs a LOT more horsepower than XP does, and is noticeably slower for a lot of things than XP is. The system you've chosen might or might not run Windows Aero mode; you might want to be sure of that if you want the bells and whistles that Aero gives you.

Do not try to do backups with a flash drive. More properly, you can use the flash drive for one set of backups, but do not depend on it for your sole backup. Those drives fail, and when they do, you lose everything that is on them. You want something more reliable, and - particularly for a business - you want redundant backups.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

jiml8 said:


> Do not try to do backups with a flash drive.


So, IYO, what is the best system for backups? Memory Card, CD's, online storage? I often email my writing to my yahoo account as a quick backup, but for a business that doesn't work.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Another IDEA! So why not use my old XP system and upload that on a new computer? With the Works 2000?

I guess, the obvious answer, is that I'd be out of step with other people I'm communicating with. Or that I have to keep step, herded like cattle, in the chute Microsoft is sending me or I'll grow old and stubborn?


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

found all the info on PC backup methods I needed here. Now I'm ready to buy. . .


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do *NOT* Buy a pre-assembled External Hard Drive .. Before we talk about it.
It's *MUCH* better to build you own.

For example ...
Get This external enclosure .. and put This Hard Drive in it.
You said that you've installed a HD .. I know that you can do it

I don't know why not store data on a mem card ???? .. In theory, They should last forever.
But, You should have more than one copy of everything.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I absolutely agree. You ware WAY ahead of the game to purchase an enclosure, a drive, and put them together yourself. This is not a big job and will save you money, ensure you have a good quality drive in place, AND keep you away from some really nasty shovelware that some of the pre-built drives have.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You probably haven't noticed ... But the HDDs I'm pointing you to ... Have a 5 year warranty.
They're built like Tanks  .. and better that what HP supplies or what comes in Pre-assembled enclosures.

There's one more backup option … Not listed in your Link.
So far .. Only Data backups have been discussed here .. But what about your Windows 7 Operating System ??
If your operating system crashes or gets corrupted ... What will you do ??

There's only two types of computers made nowadays ..
Those that have crashed or got corrupted .. And those that will.

It is possible to install a second HD in your new HP.
This second Hard Drive can be a TWIN to the main hard drive.

Then .. If the main HD quits working .. You can tell the HP to Boot to the second Hard drive.
This second HD can also hold data backups of the data in the main HD.
Almost like having two different (identical) computers in one box.

About 2 weeks ago, I setup a HP almost identical to the one your looking at .. With a second internal HD
If he has trouble with W7 in his main HD .. All he has to do is boot to the second HD ..
Till I can get to it and fix the main HD.

I have another friend that upgraded from Vista to W7 in a similar HP
We left the Vista HD … And Installed a new (second) HD with W7.
So far .. His W7 has crashed two times … He just boots back to Vista .. Till he gets a chance to bring me the box.
(There's a software reason why we didn't install two W7 systems .. At this time)

I'm thinking that for a business environment … You might like a Working *System* back up.

You will need a second HD … A twin to the one you might install in an external enclosure .. Like This One
And probably these cables .. Power Cable .. SATA Cable 

If you get an External Enclosure .. There's another *System* backup option not mentioned yet .. Called Imaging
It only takes me about 15 minutes to Write a new System Hard Drive ... and be backup and running.

Since you know how to install HDDs .. You have many more backup options.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Bear with me here: so I can build my own external hard-drive and periodically (or automatically?) backup my internal hard-drive to the external one? Correct? Also, I can continue backing up important data via memory card, CD or emailing it to myself. That seems the simplest solution. 

It means that two cases are better than one.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. Yes .. Yes ... Yes & Yes 

You also have another option .. Online backup to your site(s) .. Like you hosted your pdf to me.
This will probably only be good for small files sizes and may not be too secure.

I realize this will be like taking a sip from a Fire Hydrant ..
You'll be getting more ON you .. Than IN you .. (to start with)
No Problem .. We can go slow .. I don't plan on going anywhere.

The main advantages of build your own external .. 
You can install a better HDD ... Than the pre-assembleds use.
If it quits working .. You can extract the HDD and possibly read it elsewhere.
There's also free software that can perform data recovery from a HDD .. But you have to be able to get to the HDD
If you have to send a pre-assembled back for warranty .. You'll loose the data on the HDD.
If you open it up a pre-assembled to get to the HDD .. You void any (short) warranty.

It's my experience that the enclosure is less reliable than the HDD that's in it.
If the enclosure goes bad .. Just replace it.
If the HDD just gets confused .. Data extraction software might be able to save the data.

I've even recovered the data from a HDD .. When the owner goofed and formatted the HDD .. (Erased it)

When you get the HP .. Check back .. There's two things you Must do to start with.
You will need about 3 good quality DVD+R and some CDs.
I use Sony DVD+Rs and CDs.

As far as Data backup .. I manually backup my Data to several places ... as I collect or create it.
The last external that I got with a one touch backup button .. destroyed my computer.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

The last external that I got with a one touch backup button .. destroyed my computer !!


In the end we're all at the mercy of whatever. All I can do is create a bit of peace o' mind.

I'll be back in touch when I've purchased my new one. Right now, as I'm writing our Business Plan, I keep thinking I might just try reinstalling XP and see what happens. . . now that I have all my new specs in ready.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Be aware that you cannot back up a running Windows system because Windows won't permit the backup program to access (and hence, copy) any open files or programs. Thus, to image a system, you have to shut it down and image it from outside using some other software.

One place where people commonly get bitten by this is with email in Outlook or Outlook Express. Commonly, people leave their email client running all the time and as a result when the backup software runs, it skips the Outlook files because the Inbox, Outbox, and Sent files are open. Thus, you think you are backing up everything...but you aren't.

To create duplicate hard drives, as suggested by Noyb, you have to image your system originally from outside (using Norton Ghost, or a Linux Live CD, or some such approach). You then must re-image any time you want to have an up to date duplicate system. This is something of a PITA because you can't really automate it.

You CAN automatically copy your user files over to the duplicate drive from time to time, and this usually is good enough.

In the musty past (Mid-late '90s using Windows NT), I myself did image Windows installations as Noyb suggests, and it DID save my bacon a couple of times. Since then, I have migrated to Linux (where these problems don't exist) and I run all my Windows installations in virtual machines hosted in Linux. Backing up a virtual machine is really quite easy.

As for external drives, your comment about the last "one touch" getting you into trouble is exactly what I was referring to earlier with my comments about crapware. Build your own external drive and you will be able to have a top-quality drive AND you won't have that crapware to contend with.

For a business particularly, I recommend MULTIPLE backups - at least two - and perhaps more for critical data. I develop and I consult, and I have clients. My system does a daily backup from one hard drive to another and a weekly archival backup. I also routinely copy current project information off to a flash drive (in addition to the daily backups), and I generally also copy project data to my iPod (which usually travels with me). There is always a reasonably current backup of EVERYTHING on an external USB drive which is at a friend's house (and his backup USB drive is here), and every couple of weeks at least, he and I swap drives; my most recent backup is on a USB drive that goes to him, and he gives me back my older backup. I do the same for him.

My external drives are encrypted, so I don't have to trust him to not look at my stuff. His are encrypted...same thing.

The point is that regardless of anything short of nuclear war or a major meteor strike, I won't lose my business data (or any other data that I consider to be sufficiently important), and for any circumstance short of fire or theft, I can restore my system almost immediately.

Since I build my own machines, this applies even if I have a major hardware failure; I can replace the failed component as quickly as I can travel to a store and return.

If you are going to have a business, and that business is going to depend on a computer, then you have to operate under the certainty that the computer WILL go down, WILL get corrupted, and WILL lose data. You must therefore take precautions to ensure that, no matter what, you STILL have your data.


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

NoyB & Jim, what do you think about this? I install 1 G more memory to my trusty ol' Dell? I researched their memory modules for my model (36.99) and the reviews from owners are raves. I'd get two. I'm wondering if upgrading the memory -- and removing my virtual memory problems -- would not only speed up my ol' Dell but remove the strain and keep it running longer. What do you think?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How much Ram does it have now ???
??? .. I would install all new RAM rather than a mix of old and new.

Not sure if it will help with your current problem .. But I can't hurt to increase the RAM if you currently have less than 1gig.
Increasing to the Ram to 1gig and performing a fresh install of XP .. Has worked wonders for me on some older XPs.

Just did this on my Son's Dell last week .. He just said "Wow .. and Thanks"


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

To determine whether you need more RAM and will benefit from it, take a look in the task manager under the "Performance" tab.

Look at the section named "Commit Charge". The value Current is the current commit charge, which may be thought of as the amount of virtual memory that is in use, which is backed up by the pagefile. The value Peak is the maximum value of Commit Charge that can be achieved, given your system's physical memory and the size of the pagefile. The value Maximum is the highest value of Commit Charge that has been reached since the last time the system was started.

Now, look at the section titled "Physical Memory". The Total value is your total system memory. The Available value is the amount of system memory that is currently unused and available for applications to use.

The "System Cache" value is the amount of physical memory that is being used like a disk cache. In other words, this is memory that is available for programs to use as main memory but since it currently is not needed for that purpose, the system is using it anyway to cache disk information since the disk is usually the biggest bottleneck in the computer. Because of this, the system will always arrange to have the biggest cache that it can have since this optimizes performance. Keeping an eye on this value tells a lot about whether the system has enough RAM or not.

Now, the pagefile exists to permit your system to act as if it has much more physical memory than it really has. When the system needs exceed the actual physical memory available, the system writes pages of memory that is not presently being accessed off to the hard drive into the pagefile. Thus it frees actual physical memory to be used for current needs.

When information that is in a page written to the pagefile is needed, then that page is read back into the main memory from the pagefile and, if necessary, more pages are written out to the pagefile to make room. 

Since accessing the hard drive is slow, page reads and writes slow the system down considerably. You benefit from more RAM if there are more than a few page reads/writes per second. If the pagefile is not being heavily used, you don't benefit from more RAM.

So, take a look at the System Cache value and the Available value, and the Current and Peak Commit Charge values.

If the Available RAM is close to zero, the System Cache value is less than about 1/4 of the total physical memory in the system, and the Current Commit Charge value is greater than the amount of total physical memory, then you are making excessive use of swapfile and would benefit from more RAM.

Start and stop various programs in the pattern you commonly use and watch how these values change. If your common usage puts the system into a regime as defined above, then you will benefit from more RAM. Also look at the Peak Commit Charge. If THIS value is well above your physical memory limit - particularly if it is at all close to the Maximum value, then at some point since you started the machine, you DID enter a domain where you could use more RAM. If you often operate in that domain, then buy more RAM.

You don't have to guess about whether to buy RAM; you can know for sure.


----------



## Animeaz (Aug 4, 2010)

Dude I can i build a computer for less and so can you!!! I spent 220 pounds and got a better computer when i built it.


----------

